# Career



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 17, 2012)

I know there are some Golf pros on this site so I was wondering what's the best advice to get your foot in the door in the Golf industry? 
I really do not care what type of job it is I just can't see myself doing anything else but a Golf career. 
Most local clubs don't have any jobs at the moment and I'm not planning on going to Uni for a PGA course. Is there any other way? 

Any answers would be great, thanks.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 17, 2012)

American Golf etc. Can't see you becoming a pro / teaching pro without going on the PGA course.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought about green keeping, course available at college, free golf after work


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 17, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			American Golf etc. Can't see you becoming a pro / teaching pro without going on the PGA course.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess, I'm open to anything though I know a lot of clubs can't afford PGA pros any more though.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 17, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Thought about green keeping, course available at college, free golf after work 

Click to expand...

On and off but it's something I've never looked into, and yeah free golf would be a great bonus!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 17, 2012)

Why dont you want to become a PGA Pro?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 17, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Why dont you want to become a PGA Pro?
		
Click to expand...

It's not that I don't want to it's just I spoke to my local Pro and he said that it'd be hard finding work as a lot of people are PGA qualified now and also a lot of clubs can't afford a PGA pro. It'd still be an awesome job!!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Is caddying an option?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 18, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Is caddying an option?
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch caddyshack last night aswell?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 18, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Is caddying an option?
		
Click to expand...

I thought for caddying you had to be a pretty much a pro anyway, can't remember if that's correct or where I heard it from but I'm sure most caddy's aren't far off the tour themselves!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 19, 2012)

I was thinking more local caddying than the tour.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 19, 2012)

What about the administrative side of golf, or golf travel organisation/events?

Or, considered a role in a Golf publication?


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 19, 2012)

I can only match what has been said above unless your local VW dealership is recruiting.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 20, 2012)

What about management of a course?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Aug 20, 2012)

Management or admin at a club will require either qualifications or experience. What about working your way up?

Bar staff to bar manager then see what opportunities come from that.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 20, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I was thinking more local caddying than the tour.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen anyone locally being a caddy thinking about it.


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 20, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			What about the administrative side of golf, or golf travel organisation/events?

Or, considered a role in a Golf publication?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, never looked into this side either, what would be a way of getting into that? I guess you have to have a qualification in Admin for that kind of stuff though?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 20, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			What about management of a course?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean for this? That's greenkeeping or being the Club Pro isn't it?


----------



## JackBrocklehurst (Aug 20, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Management or admin at a club will require either qualifications or experience. What about working your way up?

Bar staff to bar manager then see what opportunities come from that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess I'll just have to wait around until something like this opens up at a local club.


----------



## hangukgenius (Aug 21, 2012)

I would have a think about what you enjoy doing. Do you enjoy physical work or office work/planning/administration?

Just saying you want to work in the golf industry shouldn't be the basis of your career. You need to find a job that you'd be happy to do for the next however many years and concentrate on that.

For me, I'm in digital marketing because I love the job. If I saw a vacancy for a golf related organisation, I'd jump at the chance but the important thing is the day to day role. Think about a number of years down the line when you might be owning a house or starting a family. Where do you want to get to.

Alternatively, become a pro and then you're set for life if you win a couple of events!


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2012)

nowadays no matter what you want to do in life, somewhere along the line you will need a qualification to advance through the Ranks, employers have to answer to Boards and Committees and generally want people with certified knowledge to work for them. 

I would recommend you take your medicine, put up with Further Education or find an apprenticeship and start earning a little more a little later. It will give you more chance to advance through the ranks more quickly and improve your employability and earning potential.

Many colleges do a variety of Golf Related courses and are internationally recognised. Try looking at the Myerscough College website on Golf based education courses, you can still volunteer at your local course to get free golf out of term and gain more experience, everyone want free labour.

What ever you choose, take your time, look at all the option and good luck


----------



## ADB (Aug 21, 2012)

What about this?

http://www.ccb.ac.uk/public/courses...ceship-btec-diploma-level-3-sept-12-5449.html


----------

